# Mesa Car show



## jx3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Any one who is passionate about cars, paticularly imports, is welcome to join me and my club Unleashed Auto, out in Mesa this saturday Night at 8:30pm,
We will be meeting on the NE Corner of Brown and Recker. Outside of the Cricket Coffee Shop. This is our first "offical" show, any one and every one is welcome to come. All I ask is either repost with a yes I'll be there or IM me your info if your interested in the club or attending..
Thank you!
Jared
Unleashed Auto


----------

